

So you submit resume for jobs? This guy created a site for a Google job - QuarkSpark
http://googlepleasehire.me/

======
bdg
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fgooglepleaseh...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fgooglepleasehire.me%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

------
lateral11
This guy deserves to skip the first round.

